# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > कानून >  कोल्कता सें पुरे भारत को धोखा देते एक कंपनी

## cool.om001

Sir 
 I m praveen 
 form Delhi

 Sir mere pass apna easy karke koi company hai uska phone aaya tha jo single sim recharge business karati hai
 (http://www.apnaeasy.org/) 
 is company ke mobile number +91-8116302951 or +91-9475549409
 Offices : Basudevpur, Haripal, Hooghly, West Bengal 712405 (India)
 Iske Bank Account Detail
 Bank Name : Axis Bank Limited
 Account Holder Name :Apna Easy
 Account Number : 911020050271893
 Branch Name : BBD BAGH, KOLKATA WEST BANGAL KOLKATA 700001
 IFS CODE : UTIB0001138

 hai ye log bahut logo se froud kar chuke hai or mujh se bhi kaha kee hamare bank account mai 5200 rs deposit kara do maine 14 august ko yamuna vihar branch mai jama kar diye phir inhone kaha ke 2800 or jama karao maine phir kara diye (total 8000) par uske baad ye log mera phone he nahi utha raha
 aap se nivaden hai kee aap mare paise in se dilane kaa kast kare. 

 thanking you 
 praveen kumar
 from delhi

----------


## 7color

आप को पुलिस कम्प्लेन करवानी चाहिए इन के खिलाफ।........

----------


## pankaj20882

कम्पलेन करना सही है ।

----------


## Alaick

मित्र, आपका धन क़ानून के अलावा और कोई आपको वापस नहीं दिला सकता ! आपके पास  सारी जानकारी है और आप खुद इस धोखधड़ी का शिकार हैं, अतः आपको तत्काल  पुलिस में रिपोर्ट दर्ज करानी चाहिए, ताकि शीघ्र कार्रवाई हो और कुछ और  निर्दोष इनके चंगुल में फंसने से बच सकें !

----------


## Munneraja

> Sir 
>  I m praveen 
>  form Delhi
> 
>  Sir mere pass apna easy karke koi company hai uska phone aaya tha jo single sim recharge business karati hai
>  (http://www.apnaeasy.org/) 
>  is company ke mobile number +91-8116302951 or +91-9475549409
>  Offices : Basudevpur, Haripal, Hooghly, West Bengal 712405 (India)
>  Iske Bank Account Detail
> ...


१. यह समझ से परे है कि आपने क्या देख कर इनको रकम दी 
२. एक बार रकम देकर फिर दोबारा दी 
३. जब आपको पता चल चुका है तो आप पुलिस में जाने के स्थान पर यहाँ लिख रहे हैं, इस प्रकार के लोग बातों से मानने वालों में नहीं होते हैं. कृपया पुलिस में जाइए, नेट के अपराध के लिए पुलिस में स्पेशल सेल है. कार्यवाही होगी....

----------


## draculla

प्रवीन भाई आपकी समस्या बहुत ही दुःख दायी है....मैं अभी भी नहीं समझा की आपने इस कंपनी को पैसे क्यों चुकाए?

उपरोक्त सभी सदस्यों ने बताया है की आपको इसकी शिकायत पुलिस से करनी चाहिए.
वही आपको आपका पैसा वापस दिलवा सकती है.
Best of luck!

----------


## pkj21

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी ! सूत्र के लिए बधाई ।

----------


## chumki

It is a lovelly site to know new things

----------


## Teach Guru

ऐसी कम्पनियों से बचकर रहने में ही भलाई है...

----------

